# Swords at the steps 10/20



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Been trying to make one last sword trip before the arrival of cold weather. Saw our opportunity Saturday night and made the call to go. Left OB mid day with friends Tye, and Chris from TN. Hit some bottom spots on the way to the Steps with only a few good size AJ?s to show for our efforts. Seas were so so, maybe 3-4 as we arrived at the steps. Long story short we caught three swords by 10:00 PM. Two rats and one keeper. The keeper was our first harpoon needed sword. Left the Steps at 11:30 back at the ramp at 3:00 AM. All and all a great evening out on the gulf.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Chris and Tye and one of the AJ?s<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Me and the keeper sword<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Chris and one of the rats<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sink full of Sword Steaks<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I continue to be amazed at the number of swords out there, we caught 8 this summer. Anyone that has an interest owes it to themselves to give it shot, lots of fun and adrenaline.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">MScontender


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like you had a good night of fishin


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

Awsome!



We've given it a few shots, this season but no takers...not even any bites.



First time tried was over the steps, maybe a 1/2 - 1 mile N-NE from the Petronius.



Second time was off Horn Mtn, similar distance away.



Hard to know what we were doing wrong...though maybe the bite was just off.



At any rate, nice work, way to find your window and make it happen!



Cheers,



Mike


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report! Looks like you guys had a great time.Thanks for posting!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishprintingfool (10/21/2007)*Awsome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to see your rigging to tell you if you were doing anything wrong; but in regards to your location, we've caught swords alllllll around those rigs you mentioned. Try to soak a bait at 200, 150, and 100. Oftentimes, you'll snag a pig yellerfin on one of those lines.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

thats alot of grub nice trip


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Allways wondered but what is a harpoon needed for a swordfish for. I( allways here of people harpooning swords! Whats the reason behind this?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Gotcha, since swords can go up an over 400 lbs you either need a flying gaff or harpoon to assist in both killing the fish and ending the fight. Inour area flying gaffs seem to be more popular, east coast and north you see more harpoons. It is a nice thing to have after a 45 min fight and fish makes that first pass by the boat to be able to put the harpoon dart and rope thru his shoulder. Then you know he is yours.

MScontender


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

What beautiful fish! Congrats on a great report and a fine trip out. :clap


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Major congrats again Robert. :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Nice fish, all three. I'm still beggin for my 1st., but it looks more & more like it will have to wait until next year unless I managed one in West Palm if/when I get the boat repositioned for the winter. Congrats again on the swords, you definitely have me looking green w/envy every time I see the Green E!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice swordie! 

Thanks for the post. It's nice to see someone getting offshore and catching fish.... despite the weather.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Hats off to a great job guy's on sticking a keeper.


----------

